# Quazy 2/3yr ferret - Cheshire



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Meet Quazy! He is a handsome 2-3 yr old hob. Very friendly and full of beans!

Please don't be put off by albinos they are just as sweet as any other colour ferret!

Read more: Nick of Time - Quazy - 2/3y old White Ferret Hob - CHESHIRE


----------

